# [Walstad] soil confusion



## Dustin87 (Dec 14, 2014)

You need to use miracle grow organic potting mix. It comes in a orange/ brown and white bag. I used it in all 3 of my tanks and they are find. Ive even rescaped my 28 a couple times and if you wiggle the plants to up root them it was fine after, there was a little debri but a wc after cleared itnup


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Depending on what the soil is like in your back yard, you could just go dig up some free aquarium substrate. If you are interested in trying that there are a few easy tests to do that might help you figure out if your soil will work for this.


----------



## Plakatz (Oct 25, 2014)

Yea, Im just getting back into plants after a few years absense, but I used to use dirt right out of my garden capped with garnet grit. Worked great. Im trying out this south tx soil capped with sand and so far I like it. It leans to sand where I'm at naturally.

Bump: O'yea Don't know what book you're talking about but the cow manure from the pasture... bu-koos of algae/ green water. I'm sure that's what that is about.


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

The Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix does use composted chicken litter. I believe that this is a bit less 'rich' than cow manure, but it still does have an inital ammonia spike I read. Lots of people have success with it though, so it's proven to work.
Be sure to get the Organic kind.
You can also look into other potting soils and such.
I'm currently trying out Black Gold organic potting mix...I'm hoping it works out. I haven't heard of anybody using it. It is basically compost, peat moss, and earthworm castings. Here's a link: http://blackgold.bz/products/?id=62


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Squrl888 said:


> The Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix does use composted chicken litter. I believe that this is a bit less 'rich' than cow manure, but it still does have an inital ammonia spike I read. Lots of people have success with it though, so it's proven to work.
> Be sure to get the Organic kind.
> You can also look into other potting soils and such.
> I'm currently trying out Black Gold organic potting mix...I'm hoping it works out. I haven't heard of anybody using it. It is basically compost, peat moss, and earthworm castings. Here's a link: http://blackgold.bz/products/?id=62


 Product contains perlite.
Beware of uprooting plant's once they are set,and dirt is capped with anything containing Perlite .
The perlite has a habit of working it's way to the surface and then will float all about the tank if disturbed.
Been there.


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

roadmaster said:


> Product contains perlite.
> Beware of uprooting plant's once they are set,and dirt is capped with anything containing Perlite .
> The perlite has a habit of working it's way to the surface and then will float all about the tank if disturbed.
> Been there.


I've been letting the soil soak for a while. I fish out the floating perlite with a net. Most of it anyway. There's a few that I can't get out, but I am not too worried about it.
Does MGOCPM not have perlite or vermiculite?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Squrl888 said:


> I've been letting the soil soak for a while. I fish out the floating perlite with a net. Most of it anyway. There's a few that I can't get out, but I am not too worried about it.
> Does MGOCPM not have perlite or vermiculite?


 Nope,just some wood chips that you can screen out.
:tongue:


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIXMeysnBv8


----------



## fishbone11 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have topsoil I bought from ACE hardware (a pick truck load) in the back yard. It has been sitting for 2 years. That is what I layered in the bottom of my tank (1") and covered with Flourite.
I has been working super well for me.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/activ-flora-premium-planted-substrate


----------



## nickbressler (Dec 18, 2020)

chi-aquarist said:


> i was reading Diana's book and in it she recommends using *garden soil* if you have soft water, the problem i'm having is that in another part of the book she mentions staying away from adding cow manure to your tank.
> 
> when looking up miracle gro organic, it says that cow manure is used in certain parts of the country, or else it just says "manure", so i'm basically i'm asking if anyone on here has used MG garden soil and if they've had any problems with it??
> 
> also, does anyone know of a good place to find activ flora substrate? i was considering this but haven't been able to find it in stock anywhere.


Very nervously I used miracle grow performance organics in the black and yellow bag in my 125 gallon two weeks ago. About 1.5 inches an inch of gravel then topped with about 40 lbs of black diamond medium grit black sand. Dwarf hairgrass is already growing. I have 13 juvenile angels two juvenile electric blue dempsies four Krebs a bunch if Cory's and snails and a betta and every one is alive and well. My water didn't even get cloudy. I did get some moderate plant melting but thats already recovering. I attempted to wash the soil prior but got very frustrated and just kept close vigil over the tank. Some perlite pops up here and there but not enough to regret it. All three substrates were wet when I put them in. I have a homemade 5 gallon filter that runs at minimal speed and almost seems unnecessary however I don't want to sleep outside since the angels are hers so im taking the precautions 🙂


----------



## nickbressler (Dec 18, 2020)

Here


----------

